# Kindle Fire HD Tablet



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I have just purchased a Kindle Fire HD 7 inch tablet from the Shopping Channel and now have to learn how to use the @#$% thing!

The receipt says "Kindle Fire HD 7 in Dolby, WIFI, 16GB. It included the cover and a wall charger that fully charges the tablet in four hours. I paid $219.99 plus tax for everything payable in 8 equal monthly payments with no interest charges.

Does it sound like I would need a router in order to surf the web and send emails?

Can you provide any other advice for a newbe to the tablet world?

If you own the new (to Canada at least) Kindle Fire HD tablet, what is your opinion of it? 

Any other thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You will need some sort of wireless network to surf the internet.

Is it the one with built in SPAM? That would drive me crazy - I'd sooner pay the extra $25 (which I assume is their objective - and rather clever I might add).


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Why oh why didn't you buy a Nexus 7 instead?


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Why oh why didn't you buy a Nexus 7 instead?


That's what I have! Love it!


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I bought the Kindle Fire HD because it was cheap and I could pay for it over 8 months with no interest. I was also told that it was the easiest to operate. Anyway, there are plenty of comparison articles found on Google such as:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_...ire-hd-vs-nexus-7-which-one-is-right-for-you/

http://www.bestelectronicsreviewsonline.com/kindle-fire-hd-review/


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone out there in cyberland own a Kindle Fire HD and, if so, what do you think of it?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

andrewf said:


> Why oh why didn't you buy a Nexus 7 instead?


Actually the Samsung Tab 2 7" are on sale right now for ~ $169. I have one and it is a nice budget unit which does all that I need.
Also, the brand new Samsung Tab 3s should be out in July in 7", 8" and 10" versions. US price points puts them at $199, $299 and $399.

The Kindle HD does look like a nice unit, looks very much like the Nexus 7 spec wise.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about the Samsung tab or the nexus 7?

(Belguy, we will trick them. Now they will tell us about the kindle. :encouragement


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jcgd said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Samsung tab or the nexus 7?


Sure ... in fact my friend has a kindle though I don't think its an HD version. He doesn't use it that much but had no complaints either.

BTW, the new Samsung tab 3's look really good, especially the 8" model.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

jcgd said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Samsung tab or the nexus 7?
> 
> (Belguy, we will trick them. Now they will tell us about the kindle. :encouragement


It worked!!!:encouragement::biggrin-new::highly_amused:

Now, I have to hook up my new router which should be fun.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

In addition to my laptop and Samsung Galaxy smartphone, we have a Kobo and an iPad. I am really happy to see that you have jumped into the portable handheld world. HD is a bit of a misnomer. But you should get good colour resolution. You don't need that for reading books but it can come in handy for surfing the web.

Just stay away from investment sites! If you don't get any satisfaction here (because no one has bought one), try Digital Home Canada http://digitalhome.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=171370}Kindle Fire HD. I usually check these out before buying but better late than never?


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I just received my August edition of Consumer Reports and, interestingly, it gives the exact same overall score of 75 to both the Google Nexus 7 and the Amazon Kindle Fire HD (both Wi-Fi, 16 GB). Since the price for both tablets is virtually identical (approximately $200 CDN.), I guess that you pretty much pays your money and takes your chances. Anyway, I am quite happy with my Kindle Fire HD 7-inch.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

In general, I'd trust Google over Amazon. Google just wants me to use their services (and see their ads), which I do anyway. Amazon wants to try to lock me into their platform to sell me stuff. So far I enjoy the user experience of stock Android (from Google) over what others like Amazon or Samsung do to the OS.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you can rely on Consumer Reports for products like this. They are pretty thorough.


----------

